# How to reply to 감사합니다



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

I'm wondering about a very simple question... 

For example when you go in for an interview, and at the end, the 면접관 says to you, 갑사합니다. How are you supposed to reply?

In English, we might say, "No, thank YOU for your time. Have a good day" or something to that extent. How would you reply in Korean, though?

Thanks


----------



## bkkc

Seems like people usually just say 네.  or 감사합니다. back.  Do you really say "have a nice day" after a formal job interview?  Nothing personal, but I doubt you'd be taken very seriously and might hurt your overall image!  Koreans, anyways, rarely say things like that, even to their friends...Koreans just don't really go in for lots of niceties, usual stick to formalities, or just being quiet.  They usually just say "네" quite a lot.  When I moved to Korea from California I was saying stuff like that at first, but no one ever said it back, and sometimes people would literally laugh at me for being "nice" so I stopped.


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> How are you supposed to reply?


I think answers may vary from interview to interview. So let's imagine you are in one of the most common interview types in Korea, a panel interview. Usually you don't have to say anything back to the panel at the end. After one of the interviewers says it is over and you may go out, you just get up from the chair and then take a sidestep and bow down politely. Now you leave the room with closing the door quietly. If you want to look more polite, you can nod down gently to the panel again at the door to show some respect.


----------



## 82riceballs

Got it! 

That's interesting! I always feel awkward about just nodding when ppl say "thanks," because I feel like by nodding, I'm saying, "yeah, thank me!" haha. But I guess it is just a kind of acknowledgement of what they said...


----------

